# NAT-Typ strikt bei Fritzbox 7490 // Neuer Anschluss



## Aero666 (30. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

*Update vom 25.03.17 siehe unten*

so langsam verzweifle ich an meiner Fritzbox,
Der Nattyp ist immer strikt, trotz freigegebener Ports und mit/ohne aktivierter  selbstständiger UPNP-Funktion.
Internet ist (sollte) nur über IPv4 kommen, IPv6 ist deaktiviert in der Fritzbox,
GTAV läuft zumindest meistens rund mit den Freunden, teilweise aber Lags.

Bei Factorio kann ich mich nicht zu einem Freund verbinden oder selbst ein Spiel hosten (kann keine externe IP ermitteln, ist da die Meldung).
Der Portchecker von portforward sagt: Your port is not open or reachable.......
Mit Hamachi funktioniert es zwar, das ist aber ja nicht die Lösung des Problems

Auch bei kürzlichen Ubisoftbetas war ein Spielen mit Freunden unmöglich aufgrund des strikten Nats.
Ich habe auch mal die Firewall der Norton Internet Security deaktiviert bzw, auch AutoProtect und es dann probiert-> keine Änderung.

Windows DNS cache habe ich auch schon öfter gelöscht, Fritzbox nach Änderung von Portfreigaben auch neugestartet.
Ich selbst nutze am PC immer die gleiche IP innerhalb des Netzwerkes. ISP ist VSE Net.
Falls benötigt: Killer E2200 Gigabit ist der Ethernet Controller. 


FRITZ!OS:06.51 ist die derzeitige Firmware, es gibt aktuellere. Ich selbst kann das aber nicht verwalten, da dies durch den ISP geschieht....

Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot der Freigaben.
Ich würde mich über Tipps, Ratschläge sehr freuen. 

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Dooma (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: NAT-Typ strikt bei Fritzbox 7490*

Da die Weiterleitungen an einen DHCP Lease gekoppelt sind, solltest du zuerst prüfen ob der im Router erkannte PC mit seiner IP auch dem aktuellen Stand entspricht. Also gleich mal die IP mit der in der PC Liste vom Router ab.
Nur weil die Verbindungen bei dir nicht ankommen, ist daran noch lange nicht der Router unbedingt schuld. Schon oft hab ich gesehen das Traffic wie gewünscht weitergeleitet wurde, nur um dann beim betreffenden PC durch eine falsche Firewall Regel verworfen zu werden. Ich würde also mal nachschauen ob die Firewall evtl. Traffic auf dem entsprechenden Port registriert und verwirft? (Meine z.B. hat dafür ein Log.)
Viele Router können kein NAT Loopback mehr, deswegen immer von einer externen IP testen.


----------



## Deep Thought (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: NAT-Typ strikt bei Fritzbox 7490*

Heut zu Tage auch wichtig: hast du überhaupt eine öffentliche IP, oder bietet dein Provider nur  Carrier-grade NAT / DS-Lite an?

Sprich: wird in der Fritzbox die gleiche IP angezeigt, wie auf Seiten wie meine-ip.de?


----------



## Aero666 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: NAT-Typ strikt bei Fritzbox 7490*

Hallo, vielen Dank euch beiden. Meine IP im Heimnetz ist die, die auch in der Fritzbox eingestellt ist.
@Dooma: wie kann ich das von extern testen? Über einen anderen PC?

@Deep: also so wie es scheint habe ich keine öffentliche IP, laut wieistmeineip habe ich 212.......in der FB eine 100.... liegt hier also der Hund begraben? Und lässt sich das beheben oder bräuchte ich dann eine öffentliche IP?


----------



## Deep Thought (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: NAT-Typ strikt bei Fritzbox 7490*

Ohne öffentliche IP-Adresse bist du vom Internet aus nicht erreichbar - > also kannst du auch keine Ports weiter leiten.

Da kann nur dein Provider was dran ändern.


----------



## Aero666 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: NAT-Typ strikt bei Fritzbox 7490*

ohman...also muss ich da dochmal anrufen und wenn ich Pech habe ändert der Provider nix dran und es bleibt wie es ist

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dooma (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: NAT-Typ strikt bei Fritzbox 7490*



Aero666 schrieb:


> Hallo, vielen Dank euch beiden. Meine IP im Heimnetz ist die, die auch in der Fritzbox eingestellt ist.
> @Dooma: wie kann ich das von extern testen? Über einen anderen PC?



Ich nehme immer den Portscanner von heise.de, da kann man auch einzelne Ports einstellen und die Seite ist seriös.



> also so wie es scheint habe ich keine öffentliche IP, laut wieistmeineip habe ich 212.......in der FB eine 100.... liegt hier also der Hund begraben?


Einen Proxy hast du aber nicht eingestellt oder? Webseiten zeigen dann natürlich nur den Proxy an.
Ich dachte deine Box wäre eine DSL box? Seit wann kriegt man denn da auch keine IPv4 Adressen mehr? Das wäre mir neu, kannte das bisher nur von Kabel.
Normalerweise sollte es aber kein Problem sein wieder einen v4 Adresse zu bekommen, die meisten Anbieter sind sehr kulant wenn man sagt das man nicht mehr auf den eigenen Server kommt...


----------



## Aero666 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: NAT-Typ strikt bei Fritzbox 7490*

so eben mit meinem ISP telefoniert. Eine öffentliche IP kann man zubuchen, kostet knapp 3€ zusätzlich im Monat. Vor 1-2 Jahren haben die das noch gratis gemacht.....da ging das auch noch direkt per Telefon. Da ich in kürze eh umziehe werde ich das wohl so lassen.

@Dooma: danke, den Scanner schaue ich mir trotzdem mal an.


----------



## Aero666 (25. März 2017)

Guten Morgen,

muss meinen Thread doch mal ausgraben und habe die Überschrift angepasst.

ich ziehe recht kurzfristig zum 1.4 um und bin noch auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen ISP. Die bisherige Fritzbox 7490 kann ich leider nicht mitnehmen.
Mal als Vergleich die verschiedenen Router und da ich nicht wirklich Ahnung habe:

Telekom: Speedport W 724 V als Router ( Aufpreis + 5 € mtl.)
1&1: hier ist ohne Aufpreis ein 1&1 DSL-Modem  dabei, für 2,99 € mtl. eine FritzBox 7412 oder für 4,99 € mtl. die Fritzbox 7560.
o2: Homebox2 ohne Aufpreis oder einmalig 29,99 € für die Fritzbox 7490.
Vodafone via DSL: EasyBox 804 für 0 €, FritzBox 730 für 2,99 € mtl. oder 7490 für 4,99 € mtl.
Vodafone via cable: Kabelrouter für 0 € oder FB 6490 für 5 € mtl.

Ich hatte vor EWR Internet von der Telekom, auch wenn es sehr langsam war (1 MBit), war es immer stabil, daher tendiere ich momentan zur Telekom (wäre wohl aber auch am teuersten)
Jetzt rein unabhängig von den monatlichen Kosten. Welcher der Anbieter wäre am besten für Online Gaming geeignet, bzw. lässt sich das überhaupt pauschal sagen?
Wäre der Router "egal"?
Von meiner Seite her muss er nicht viel können. Ports sollten sich freigeben lassen und die Kiste natürlich flüssig laufen. Und eine öffentliche IP-Adresse wäre von Vorteil, damit ich nicht immer strikten NAT habe und auch mal Factorio online ohne Verwendung von Hamachi spielen könnte.

Rein von den Kosten her (Bei Verwendung der Standardrouter) scheint für mich 1&1 der günstigste zu sein, da ich hier noch den young-Tarif nehmen könnte.

Vielen Dank schonmal und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## ic3man1986 (27. März 2017)

Solltest darauf achten, dass du eine normale IPv4 Adresse bekommst. Dann würde ich mir selber einen Router kaufen. Ist auf lange Sicht günstiger.


----------

